# Oval chainring on full suspension Giant Anthem 29?



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm building a 2021 Giant Anthem 29 frame and currently have a 32T narrow wide chainring.

I've been considering replacing it with a WolfTooth Oval ring.

Any issues running oval chainrings on FS? What would be the oval equivalent to the 32T round one?


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

I really like the oval ring on my Trance. I went with AB, as it's "more oval"





absoluteBLACK | Size guide


SIZE GUIDEMTB26T Oval chainring has the ovality of 24/28T and is best for someone who uses currently 26T round ring. (Fatbikes!) 28T Oval chainring has an ovality of 26/30T and is best for someone who uses currently 27 or 28T round ring.30T Oval chainring has an ovality of 28/32T and is best for...




absoluteblack.cc


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

slomtbr said:


> I really like the oval ring on my Trance. I went with AB, as it's "more oval"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many miles and has it gotten noisy?

I read the AB gets loud.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> How many miles and has it gotten noisy?
> 
> I read the AB gets loud.


Nearly 2000 miles, and it's quiet. (I use Squirt Lube)


----------



## Enplus (4 mo ago)

Another AB user - fine after 3 years. I didn't really notice any benefit nor any downside. The AB ring is very nicely made so still overall happy with it.


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

Same here. Have had an oval ring on my Trance for 2 seasons. And I dont really notice anything different as I pedal it. Though I'm surprised I got as many miles as I did from an alloy ring.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

I notice fewer spinouts on loose-rock climbs with the oval ring.
I went from 28t round to 28t oval. I'm now ready to go to 30t or 32t after losing weight.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I noticed the difference when putting out max effort on big jump-ups, short full-effort blasts to get up something tough. The oval definitely helps. If you aren’t a super-fit rider and you deal with big climbs on your trails, get a 30t. Very seldom need a 32.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Pipeliner said:


> I noticed the difference when putting out max effort on big jump-ups, short full-effort blasts to get up something tough. The oval definitely helps. If you aren’t a super-fit rider and you deal with big climbs on your trails, get a 30t. Very seldom need a 32.


Even with a 10-51 cassette you think a 30T is needed?


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Even with a 10-51 cassette you think a 30T is needed?


Yep. If you aren’t a competitive rider who needs to crank hard on flats and downhills, get a 30t.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Pipeliner said:


> I noticed the difference when putting out max effort on big jump-ups, short full-effort blasts to get up something tough. The oval definitely helps. If you aren’t a super-fit rider and you deal with big climbs on your trails, get a 30t. Very seldom need a 32.


I agree, the oval helps on techy ups particularly when I stand and crank over stuff. It's almost like shifting into a higher gear without having to shift. For sitting and spinning I think the oval adds nothing. 

I've also found that the oval didn't work well with my Canfield Lithium. I think the way CBF tries to isolate the pedaling force from the suspension action causes something weird when the ring isn't round. It was almost as if the suspension bobbed as the chain went over the bigger part of the ring. With my Ibis Ripley, though, the oval feels pretty normal, and I switch between the two without noticing much difference in how I pedal.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Even with a 10-51 cassette you think a 30T is needed?


The answer to that will be based on your personal fitness and terrain.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

Got an AB on sale for my Optic, been about a year and half and haven't noticed any more noise. At first it felt like it helped up hills but now I'm not sure. Feels a lot lighter than the Deore chainring that came with my bike.


----------

